# air suspension



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

I Have a Burstner 821 with tag axle and would like to fit air suspension to it, 
as anyone out there done this on a tag axle.or as anyone got any sound advise.thanks maurice heather


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a Autotrail miami (single axle ) with air suspension fitted by AS Air
Suspension and it is great , they are based in Warrington
ALFG


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

They also fit to tag axle models
ALFG


----------

